# Tny black bugs on ceiling and flies



## Bugsy11 (Aug 20, 2016)

Below are the pics I took, it was hard to get a good clean closeup. They are so small, yet annoying! lol

Thanks again guys!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Im not sure what they are. Someone here may know.

However, i would Inform your super immediately, he should take care of the situation and get an exterminator to access what is needed to get rid of them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mz_lida (Jun 20, 2021)

Bugsy11 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I'm wondering if someone could help me figure out what kind of bugs these are in my NY apartment (attached).
> 
> ...


Hello Bugsy11. I have the exact issue as you had years ago. Were you able to figure out what the issue was?


----------

